

Tablet Shipments To Grow 69.8% - AndreasLuckey
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/04/gartner-2012-2017-devices-forecast/

======
AndreasLuckey
What do others say about Ipad alternatives? Thinking about buysing one!

